# Free Spec V rim Cen Cal no shipping



## Matt Fisher (Aug 10, 2007)

My wife traded in her Sentra that I'd installed Spec V rims on; there is one left. Whoever wants it can have it. There is some curb rash and you'll need to take the four stock steel wheels too. 

I'm in Visalia, CA and am not interested in shipping. First come, first serve.


----------

